# Loading plug-in files failed



## Gun' (Dec 27, 2008)

I am having a problem of opening jpeg files. I never deleted or modifiled these jpeg files. I tried to open them up today and I got an error message as follows:
" Lodaing of one or more plug-in files failed. The plug-in files may be corrupt or invalid"

I badly need these files. I see the files in the folder with all the infomation like file extension, size...etc. What should I do? Pls help me.

Gune'


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What program are you using to view the files?

Can you see them in Windows Explorer using right-click > Preview?

It sounds like your image editing program is faulty or needs the jpeg plugin to be reinstalled.


----------



## RUGRLN (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm guessing you are using Photoshop? Could be a faulty plug in, if Ps..
Did you try opening it with Windows Picture Fax Viewer or Photo Gallery in Vista..
Which ever photo viewing program you are using, one things for sure, you need to reinstall the plug in possibly for JPG which might be corrupted.


----------



## Gun' (Dec 27, 2008)

I think you are right. I tried to open my jpeg files in Windows Explorer, Windows Picture Fax Viewer, Corel Photo Paint but no luck. How do I reinstall the plugs? 
I badly need help. Thanx for replies.


----------



## Gun' (Dec 27, 2008)

*Plug in files corrupted*

I want to re install plug in files in order to see my jpeg files in Corel Photo Paint. Pls. someone help me. I have no clue how to re-install the plug in files. I cannot open these files any program including Internet Explorer, Windows Picture and Fax Viewer...etc. Whenever I tried to open them I get the following message.

" Lodaing of one or more plug-in files failed. The plug-in files may be corrupt or invalid"


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like part of your Windows install is corrupt. Do you have a System Restore point from before this happened?


----------



## Gun' (Dec 27, 2008)

I am a stranger to IT and don't know that much about computer stuff. I don't have a System Restore point ( I don't know what this is? I you talking about system back up? NO, I don't have.)


----------

